# bus models



## louiejr3415 (Nov 1, 2021)

are the 1;32 scale models still available???


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

WHICH?
What are you looking for?
Cheers,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you have to guess David


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

There was a thread about 50's to 60's Greyhound scenic cruiser repros awhile back. Perhaps that!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Exador said:


> There was a thread about 50's to 60's Greyhound scenic cruiser repros awhile back. Perhaps that!


Garden Scale Greyhound & Trailways Buses


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Or maybe this one on MLS?








1/32" 1950's era Greyhound Buses


Ever notice you cannot find Bus Models for your Garden Railway? After some years of searching, for my collection, I found a private individual who makes executive Desk top cast resin bus models. They have amazing detail at 1/32” scale!! He still had molds for the 1950’s Greyhound and Trailways...




www.mylargescale.com




Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

